# A Quick Question



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

I went to set a foothold back in a strip of woods today that I know has good furbearer activity and ran into a little problem. I'm using a foothold because in this area I might run into an issue with pets and I wan't to be able to release sombody's pet if it gets loose and gets in my trap. But when I went to set it the ground was frozen solid enough that it was pretty much impossible to drive a stake in the ground, so I was not able to set it. Does anybody have any suggestions as to what I can do to get the stake into the ground or any other alternatives for staking the trap in? Thanks, KYtrapper


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

you can use a drag such as a cinderblock, large log, anything heavy to tie yer wire etc. to.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

I always use wire and tie it to a tree. I guess that is a drag I don't really know what a drag is?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

There are different things you can use as a drag, you can use a grapple which is probably thre prongs, much like what you use when fishing, only much larger, you are supposed to track it until it gets tangled on something like thick brush. But if it is near its den it might get away, or you can use something like a tree branch, the benefit from something mobile is that it can't get a solid tug on it to slip out of the trap if it is a larger animal than intended. Or you can just tie it to a tree, then you don't have to track it, mainly just so you dont have to spend the effort trying to pound a stake.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the advice. I really appriaciate it. I'll probably end up wiring the trap to a tree. I'm planning to slip back in and make the set just as soon as I can get the time to get by somewhere real quick and get some tie wire. Thanks again, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure what animals you will be trapping but make sure that you use wire that is strong enough. I would use 11 ga. wire. Some will say to use 14 ga. wire that is doubled up but I don't trust it if I have a chance at catching a hard fighting animal such as a ****.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ND trapper.I'll make sure to get a strong gauge of wire such as 11 gauge like you said because stuff such as **** is mainly what I'm after and where I'm trapping at the coyote population is high enough that there is always a chance of catching one. Thanks again, KYtrapper


----------

